# aires



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

hi there
going down to the med next weekend antibes italian border area for 2 weeks ,does anyone know how busy the aires are at this time of year? they were quite easy to get on at the end of april around perpignan even when turning up late evening.
regards t.c.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello Pianosonic,

Well the children will be back at school so that will help but it will still be fairly busy, busier than April. We tend to get somewhere early just in case. Which way will you be going?


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

hi rita
im gonna avoid the perephique around paris this time it was mad at 11 pm last time so im going the less hectic route reims troys dijon lyon its a bit longer but less stress n sometimes quicker.the weather looks to be hotting up next week so should be a good trip . regards t.c.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time, glad its warming up, we are off again on 10th Sept.

South of Troyes is Mesnil St. Pere where there is a lake and an aires, we have often stayed there, although aires has now moved next to campsite. From the motorway J23 I think? at the roundabout it was left to Mesnil and Right to Troyes. If you head for Troyes there is a large Le Clerc supermarket. We usually stop there for food and drink especially the drink on our way back, better than stopping in Calais and safer.

Italy, If you are going anywhere near lake Maggoire then there is an aires an Canobio, coming from Swiss end past campsites turn left just over bridge and then sharp Right (or go to roundabout and come back and turn left) and follow signs. There is a bridge under road but its high enough.
aires is €10 a night and by the river and cycle path.
Safe travelling


----------

